# Double kite winder stair for the workshop



## Berncarpenter (23 Mar 2015)

My workshop is an ongoing project started it back in 06 . Basically its a double storey garage adjoining the house and for the last few years i have used an ali ladder to get to my hand tool shop .







After building a couple of stairs for a customer and having some material left over i thought it was a good time to treat myself .






Slopping 45 degree rafters and a set of french doors meant i couldn't build a straight run.Spent a fair bit of time on a well known stair makers website trying out different cad designs until i came up with something i thought would work ok for me and also comply with biulding regs .








Jointing the strings to accept the winder treads






Good old Elu 177e to rout out







Joined up the winder treads with dominos






The motor in my Wadkin crosscut has blown so Mafel came to the rescue to cut the notches in the newels






Cleaned up with an old 2'' Maples chisel.

To be continued

Cheers Bern


----------



## katellwood (23 Mar 2015)

love it, want to see more


----------



## Racers (23 Mar 2015)

Nice chisel.

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Mar 2015)

Never tried a "Maples" one.


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Mar 2015)

Nice so far, keep the pics coming.


----------



## blackrodd (23 Mar 2015)

Splenduberously Entertaining, Sod the adverts, please get to episode 2!
Rodders


----------



## mseries (23 Mar 2015)

Dying to learn what a double kite winder stair is !


----------



## lincs1963 (23 Mar 2015)

Just out of interest, are you using a straight cutter for trenching out your strings? If you are can I ask the reason behind it?
Thanks, Neil.


----------



## Berncarpenter (23 Mar 2015)

Here we go with part 2 , 
Thanks for your comments katellwood,miseries,Racers,Graham,Blackrod . Sorry for the spelling mistake Phil.p not one of my strong points.


lincs1963":2s3bieqf said:


> Just out of interest, are you using a straight cutter for trenching out your strings? If you are can I ask the reason behind it?
> Thanks, Neil.





lincs1963":2s3bieqf said:


> Just out of interest, are you using a straight cutter for trenching out your strings? If you are can I ask the reason behind it?
> Thanks, Neil.



Hi Neil
Yes i use a bearing guided straight bit . The reason - its what my old man always used and works fine for me . I know you can get a tapered bit for this but have never used one. Is this what you use ?


Made some 1/2'' oak dowel for the draw boring of tenons using the great Veritas jig 





After jointing the string to the newel i propped the outside strings into position. Volvo car jack came in handy here 





Top tread landed bang on the joist . Floor boards are 40mm thick so the top tread needed a packing piece .




Put this top tread in first as there is no way i will get it in later




Pocket hole screws in the next tread down and screwed this in before the opposite string is lifted into place




This part was a bit tricky on my own , corner tread newels and string lifted in.




Carrying on down making sure to put the treads in that can't be slid in after the strings are in place.




Slide the treads in dry and clamped up keeping an eye on the newels and making sure they are plumb.










More tomorrow if you can take it 

Cheers Bern


----------



## Mcluma (23 Mar 2015)

I like the modification to the mafell saw

My height adjuster broke this weekend after 15 years 

It had worn out


----------



## Berncarpenter (24 Mar 2015)

Mcluma":9ish77lh said:


> I like the modification to the mafell saw
> 
> My height adjuster broke this weekend after 15 years
> 
> It had worn out



My Mafel saw is one of the best purchases I've made and the height adjuster lever is the only thing thats broken on it . Replaced the plastic one with a piece of maple from a kitchen cabinet handle and a nut and bolt. The sustainer box hasn't done very well , the plastic has become very britle and is self destructing . Its a shame you don't get the metal tool boxes anymore my Elu and Aeg tool boxes are still ok after 25 years .

Cheers Bern


----------



## Berncarpenter (24 Mar 2015)

Ok heres the last couple of photos , not quite finished hand rails and spindles left.
















Sorry I've been slow to reply to posts but have been working from 8 am till 10.30 pm trying to catch up with overdue jobs.

Cheers Bern


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Mar 2015)

A grand job, and not a piece of MDF to be seen!


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Mar 2015)

Excellent. You have a better staircase in your garage than many people have in their house :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Baldhead (25 Mar 2015)

Paul Chapman":1b5t1ch7 said:


> Excellent. You have a better staircase in your garage than many people have in their house :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


And it fits perfectly!!!

Stew


----------



## AndyT (25 Mar 2015)

If there's anyone in South Wales who needs someone to take on a fiddly staircase job and they were unsure who to ask... I think they know now!


----------



## Berncarpenter (25 Mar 2015)

Graham Orm":2naubvpd said:


> A grand job, and not a piece of MDF to be seen!



Thanks Graham
Not that keen on MDF it makes my skin crawl . Maybe i am allergic to it . Now that the stairs are done I've made a start on the mini bench .



Paul Chapman":2naubvpd said:


> Excellent. You have a better staircase in your garage than many people have in their house :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Thanks Paul
The garage may be converted into living space in the future so building work is house speck.


Baldhead":2naubvpd said:


> Paul Chapman":2naubvpd said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. You have a better staircase in your garage than many people have in their house :lol:
> ...



Thanks Stew



AndyT":2naubvpd said:


> If there's anyone in South Wales who needs someone to take on a fiddly staircase job and they were unsure who to ask... I think they know now!



Thanks Andy 
Always happy to help out but I'm no staircase expert , this is my fifth stair build. 

Cheers Bern


----------



## lincs1963 (26 Mar 2015)

Nice looking job, you should be pleased with that.
In reference to my earlier post, trenching is usually dovetailed. This is so that the parts 'bite' together when the wedges are knocked home.
I have another question, in your pictures there are no gluts fitted, is this because you haven't finished or are you not bothering with them?
Anyway, nice job mate.


----------



## Berncarpenter (26 Mar 2015)

lincs1963":ugjmniae said:


> Nice looking job, you should be pleased with that.
> In reference to my earlier post, trenching is usually dovetailed. This is so that the parts 'bite' together when the wedges are knocked home.
> I have another question, in your pictures there are no gluts fitted, is this because you haven't finished or are you not bothering with them?
> Anyway, nice job mate.



Thanks Lincs1963 
I will give the dovetailed cutter a try on my next stair build , got one coming up soon. The gluts ? if these are the triangular glue blocks under the treads they are fitted now. Thanks again for the helpful comments Cheers Bern.


----------



## Wizard9999 (26 Mar 2015)

Very tidy indeed. I'm sure the visits up to the hand tool 'shop will be extra pleasurable from now on.

Terry.


----------



## Berncarpenter (26 Mar 2015)

Wizard9999":mvk8t1u0 said:


> Very tidy indeed. I'm sure the visits up to the hand tool 'shop will be extra pleasurable from now on.
> 
> Terry.



Thanks Terry
Yeh so much easier and kinder on my poor pinned knees , should have done this job years ago. 

Cheers Bern


----------



## swb58 (28 Mar 2015)

Very smart, I'm sure you'll be glad you finally got round to doing something with that hole in the floor. Only one problem I can see, where are you going to keep the ladder!

I'll bring my Marples chisel down one day, which is a bigger brother to yours


----------



## Ed Bray (28 Mar 2015)

Been right through this thread, where's the dovetails? :?: 

Great job on the staircase, and after seeing your impressive dovetails not at all surprising. =D>


----------



## Berncarpenter (28 Mar 2015)

swb58":1frd01iq said:


> Very smart, I'm sure you'll be glad you finally got round to doing something with that hole in the floor. Only one problem I can see, where are you going to keep the ladder!
> 
> I'll bring my Marples chisel down one day, which is a bigger brother to yours



Hi Rhys
Thanks mate , one drawback now is its made it too easy to nip downstairs and use the machines :lol: Managed to get the ladder in the sh-t shed .
Always glad to see you , call in when your free.



Ed Bray":1frd01iq said:


> Been right through this thread, where's the dovetails? :?:
> 
> Great job on the staircase, and after seeing your impressive dovetails not at all surprising. =D>



Thanks Ed
Don't worry got some dovetails on the next job for you

Cheers Bern


----------



## Mcluma (30 Mar 2015)

Did you finish the banister guard


----------



## Berncarpenter (30 Mar 2015)

Mcluma":2a8dbhmd said:


> Did you finish the banister guard



Not yet Chris i did have some handrail left over from a recent job so ill get that fixed on soon. 

Cheers Bern


----------

